# Barkley: Artest for Peja talks resume



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> *Ailene Voisin: Peja's future is looking murky*
> 
> *By Ailene Voisin -- Bee Sports Columnist*
> 
> ...


Link: http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/13958095p-14792412c.html

You need to register to read the whole article, so just use "bigsoccer" for ID and "bigsoccer" for password. 


I hope this is a false rumour, i don't think we need Peja. Actually, i am not even impressed with him anymore. Prior to the Houston game, his previous 4 games he was shooting like 26% from the floor. That's pretty pathetic. 2-3 years ago sure, it might be talked about and i might be happy doing, but even last year's Peja didn't impress me and this year he is even worse. I don't think it's good to trade for sharpshooters and hope it works, we need Artest IMO. 

I love Sarunas but i hope this whole euro thing doesn't get over Larry Bird's head.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

no way we're giving artest for peja. i'd say artest is least equal to peja on offense but he is sooo much more valuable because of his D. besides peja has seen his better days a couple of years ago.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I hope it ain't true :brokenhea


----------



## back2newbelf (May 26, 2005)

that trade would make bird a worse GM than isiah thomas :raised_ey


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

This trade rumor comes up like twice a year....no way Bird does that....Artest is too important to trade away....now if it was a Stephen Jax rumor....then I would believe it


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Ron Artest may be out of his mind, but the Pacers need him and his defense. 

No way Bird makes this trade.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Source: Charles Barkley


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

The Pacers are tight lipped about any possible moves... we will not hear about them before they happen... and I agree with previous posts... Artest is way better than Peja... Barkley is reporting the trade... 'nuff said.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Peja is most overrated player in the league.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

mauzer said:


> Peja is most overrated player in the league.


Agreed.


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Holy ****, there is no way that would happen. Why on earth would Bird trade arguably his best player for a ****ing overrated, one dimensional player such as Peja. Peja can't play D for ****. That won't happen.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

good god please dont happen, peja is so garbage.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

As everyone else has said, BS rumour. Not a chance of happening.


----------



## abe froemen (Dec 5, 2005)

As a Pistons fan i hope it happens it would mean less touches for your best player J.O. and you guys have to deal with another 3 point chucker! That and carliese is horrible at coaching OFFENSE ok walk the ball up and put a shot up with 2 seconds left in the shot clock because we are a ball control team lol if it happens pacers are doomed :cheers:


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

back2newbelf said:


> that trade would make bird a worse GM than isiah thomas :raised_ey


man I was gonna say that too. Horrible trade


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

This trade will never happen...

This rumor is getting played out....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Could it now? Possibly... not good though...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

If we do get Peja, i have a feeling Jackson is on his way out too. 

I don't think this would be a playoff winning team with players like Jackson and Peja together, we'd be like the Dallas Mavericks but a slower version, but same old results, losing each year in the post-season. 

I hope Larry Bird isn't trying to re-build this whole team to his own liking on the run, because that is a pretty risky thing to do. 

Bird needs to face reality and get over the past. It happened, you can't change it. Trading them away for their past could just put us in a hole for the next few years.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rick Adelman pretty much blasted Barkley yesterday, saying that he bets he doesn't even do 5 minutes prep for the show so what sources could he have, etc.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Don't order those Artest jerseys yet

Sacramento Bee:* "Ron Artest might want out of Indiana, but there is no indication he's headed into Sacramento. According to Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie, the Kings and Pacers have not discussed any such deal involving Artest and Kings forward Peja Stojakovic."
"We don't have any trade discussions going on with anybody at the present time," *Petrie said Monday. "I have not had any contact with anybody with Indiana. That's about where it is at the moment."
Artest's agent, Mark Stevens, also said he had "no knowledge" of dealings between the Kings and Pacers.

"If (a trade) goes down, it goes down," Stevens said. "But for right now, he's a Pacer.

"Ron is a player, so we're going to let the chips fall where they may."

While it has been reported that TNT analyst Charles Barkley - speaking before the Kings faced Houston on Thursday - said that Sacramento and Indiana were in discussions about the Artest-Stojakovic trade, a network spokesman indicated otherwise.

* "We have checked the tape twice and have (found) no mention ... on an Artest-for-Peja trade," Jeff Pomeroy of TNT's media relations department wrote in an e-mail.*


Artest, who missed 73 regular-season games and the playoffs last season after being suspended for triggering the Nov. 19, 2004, brawl in Detroit, told the Indianapolis Star on Saturday that he believes the Pacers would be better off without him. Of his possible new destinations, Artest said he would prefer to play for his hometown New York Knicks, but wouldn't mind joining Le-Bron James in Cleveland, either. The Kings were not mentioned.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Like it or not that may best the best trade option for us..

We're not going to get an all-star for Artest guys, he's too unreliable for a GM to want to do that.. as great of a *talent* as he is.. he's a cancer in the locker room, and has been since .. well basically college.

What GM in the league would give up equal talent for him?


----------

